# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Слетают драйвера под сетевую карту.

## Dark_Blaze

Всем доброго времени суток!
Кто подскажет,в чем может быть проблема?Логи я приложу.
Странно,не с того не с сего слетели драва под сетевуху,система ХР СП2 С последними апдейтами.В диспетчер устройств он ее не видит,зашел в безоп. режим,там увидел,отключил,зашел нормально есть вроде как(в сетевых подключениях не отображается)включил исчезла.Перетыкал в другой слот-не помогло.Думаю может это зверёк какой помог...каспер стоит 6 с последними апдейтами.
С Уважением.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Банально все может - помирает?

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Вполне может быть,седня поменяю-доложу.

----------


## Палыч

В моей практике за последние пару недель было несколько подобных случаев. 

Всё именно так, как Dark_Blaze описал. 
В папке Сетевых подключений всегда отсутствует Подключение по локальной сети. В Диспетчере устройств сетевая карта иногда отсутсутствует, иногда присутствует.

Поначалу даже и не знал, что думать и в какую сторону копать. Никогда такого раньше не видел и не слышал.

Один раз помог откат на недельку назад. В других случаях это не помогало. 
Ещё один раз в Диспетчере устройств сетевая карта была отмечена вопросительным (или восклицательным ) знаком на жёлтом фоне. В этом случае просто поставил драйвер сетевушки с "родного" диска материнской платы и всё нормализовалось.

Во всех случаях фигурировали интегрированные сетевушки. Может быть это играет роль, а может и нет.

У меня два предположения насчёт этих случаев. Первое -- неполностью заблокированный "зверёк". Второе -- установка какой-нибудь "кривой" игрушки или что-то типа этого.

Был бы очень признателен, если бы более опытные форумчане прокомментировали эти инцинденты и дали рекомендации, что ещё можно сделать в таких сдучаях.

----------


## anton_dr

Я не встречал с таким, но что если б попалось мне - попробовал бы выяснить, железо это или система. Может, перепрошивка биос помогла бы.

Недавно у нас был тоже глюк, которого ранее не встречали.
Компьютер загружался в обычном режиме, но с разрешением 640*480 и соответствующей цветностью. Переустановка драйверов, замена видео, ставили другой винт с чистой ОС - не помогало. Оказалось, сетевуха стояла недалеко от видеокарты, и перегрелась. После её замены комп заработал как часы.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

У меня было подобное не один раз! В моем случае это был сигнал к тому что сетевуха просто вот вот помрет... В интегрированных как сказал Антон помогала перешивка BIOS (когда уже ни какие восстановительные мероприятия не помогали)

----------


## stopka2top

Проверить сетевуху 
А это нормально


> O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=www.google.com

----------


## Палыч

Сегодня опять столкнулся с подобным случаем. Сетевушка была не интегрованная, а PCI. В папке Сетевых подключений сетевушки не было. В Диспетчере устройств сетевушки тоже не было. Но там же было обозначено неизвестное PCI-устройство (с жёлтым знаком).

Помогло только перетыкание сетевушки в другой слот. После этого Винда при рестарте её обнаружила, опознала и благополучно инсталлировала.

При внешнем осмотре сетевушки было замечено, что крепёжная планка не совсем чётко соответствует корпусу и мы её слегка подогнули. Может быть всё дело было просто в плохом контакте из-за не совсем правильной крепёжной планки.

Но вопрос про траблы с интегрированными сетевушками всё равно остаётся открытым.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да Палыч с подобным тоже сталкивался но когда свой пост про это писал просто позабыл... :Sad:  Так же немешает иногда ластиком по контактам проитись... окисляются заразы!

----------


## Dark_Blaze

В моём случаее они не хотела видить сетевуху не в какую.Я поменял на В-Линк все заработала как часы.
В моем случаее сетевуха была PCI'ная.
Вопрос крайне интересный,рад что не у меня одного такое.

----------


## Glebov

Сори за некропост - у меня почти таже самая проблема, у меня комп перестает видить Сетевую Плату(Иногда встроенную в материнку а иногда отдельную D-Link) - ПОСЛЕ того как я нажимаю Разьединить локальное подключение - комп ее начинает видить только после переустановки Винды, 4 раз не хочу переставлять винду из за этого - можно что то зделать?

система xp sp3

----------


## pig

"Разьединить локальное подключение" - это где? У меня есть "Отключить".

----------


## Glebov

> "Разьединить локальное подключение" - это где? У меня есть "Отключить".


извените ошибся , у меня тоже "Отключить"

----------


## pig

У вас пропадает только сетевое подключение или и сама карта в диспетчере устройств тоже?

----------


## Glebov

Карта пропадает в Диспечере тоже, хотя Driver Genius показывает что дрова на нее еще есть - в смысле вроде дрова остаются.

----------


## pig

И никаких неопознанных устройств вместо неё не появляется? Загадка природы...

----------


## Swaaarm

Все привет! 
Ад%$н одноранговой сети.
Тот же случай! Ни с того, ни с чего, после включения компьютера в сети отсутствовало подключение. Результат диагностики сетевых подключений - "Драйвер сетевой карты отсутствует" Система Win7. В управлении системой вообще пропала сетевая карта (интегрированная). На ПК стоит Каспер, однако я уже не в первый раз у себя в сети ловлю "зверьков" на разных машинах, и должен отметить что это Каспер в моих глазах теряет доверие с завидной регулярностью.
Решение: DriverPack Solution2014, установил отсутствующий драйвер (за одно обновил все остальное) Перезагрузил проблема решилась.
Решение в прошлых бедах:
Везде где были приблизительно похожие по теме проблемы (*стоял Каспер*) мной было сделано следующее: Dr.Web Cureit последней версии с оф.источника >> ПОЛНАЯ проверка в безопасном режиме>> Удаление или лечение всего что найдет. >> перезагрузка 
Чаще всего это как я понял модифицированный Kido (червь)

----------

